# Help IDing a barn find



## Luke Goodman (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks in advance, Im new at this, what do think this is?


----------



## Luke Goodman (Oct 11, 2018)

Theres alot of it, small piece I trimmed of the dead, planned and one piece I rubbed with spirits


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It looks like crotch american walnut. Crotch is a cut of wood where a tree forks.


----------



## Buckmark13 (Jul 16, 2018)

I think its scrap wood, probably not good for anything other than my firepit. Mail it my way and I'll get rid of it for you!

In all seriousness, I agree with Steve in that you have a nice piece of walnut. Let us know what comes of it!


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

It's got some nice figuring, I'd say it's walnut. Hope ya get some good use out of that board!


-T


----------



## Luke Goodman (Oct 11, 2018)

Awesome, thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Buckmark13 (Jul 16, 2018)

If you decide not to use it for anything and want it gone, let me know. 

I'll send you a nice gift made from it in return. Don't let that go to waste!


----------



## Luke Goodman (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks, but I got an idea of what I want to do with it.


----------



## GANGGREEN (Sep 3, 2018)

A friend recently called and offered me some walnut that was in his hay bin in the barn for 20 years. I took 30 or 40 board feet and made him a turkey call and a decorative box for his wife in return. I think he was happy to see it used and I was very happy to get it (and to make him the gifts).


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Walnut and a nice grain to boot.


----------

